
New Raspberry Pi Zero Wireless Launching Tomorrow - PiNonyMouse
http://gearopen.com/gears/raspberry-pi-zero-w-review-50970/
======
PiNonyMouse
Also was on the inquirer but got removed, still showing on Google top stories
though:

[http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/3005436/raspberry-p...](http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/3005436/raspberry-
pi-zero-has-been-updated-with-wireless-connectivity)

~~~
johnhenry
Same here: [http://www.trustedreviews.com/raspberry-pi-zero-w-
review](http://www.trustedreviews.com/raspberry-pi-zero-w-review)

~~~
PiNonyMouse
Must be coming tomorrow! No FCC docs curiously...

~~~
PiNonyMouse
Cached version -
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:wjfI6iX...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:wjfI6iXik6IJ:www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/3005436/raspberry-
pi-zero-has-been-updated-with-wireless-connectivity+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

------
trome
So why would I buy this instead of an OrangePi PC ($15) or an OrangePi Zero
($8.99)? With the latter, I can actually use an M.2 SSD with the HATs
available for it, and I'll get 40MB/s unlike the Raspi's 4 to 5MB/s, plus both
are fully libre hardware and have much more CPU grunt than this Raspi (4x
Cortex A7 @ 1.2Ghz vs one ancient ARMv6 core at 1Ghz).

~~~
PiNonyMouse
No idea. Was just trying to spread the news as it's been leaked and the pi
foundation mafiosos are trying to squash the leak.

Guess pi is better supported than orange pi though and better software support

~~~
trome
Not really, you can run unmodified Debian on either of those boards, same for
Arch & most other distros. The chip in the Zero will never be able to do that
since its ARMv6, plus your paying a premium for it.

My last experience with a Raspi 3 and all the broken packages in Raspbian just
killed the idea of buying anything requiring I use closed, broken stuff, as
its a nightmare to work with.

~~~
PiNonyMouse
Good point! Are they as fast? And reliable from hardware point of view?

~~~
trome
Much faster than a Raspberry Pi 3, I can tell the difference between the two
running the same software attached to a large touchscreen. I've got a few
dozen OrangePi PC boards going on over a year of being deployed, no issues
with any of them yet.

~~~
PiNonyMouse
Cool. Got a link to some good vendors?

~~~
trome
Yeah, I'd just buy it from Xunlong off Aliexpress:
[https://www.aliexpress.com/store/1553371](https://www.aliexpress.com/store/1553371)

The OrangePi PC Plus is pretty good with the onboard eMMC and Wifi, its worth
the extra $7.

